# New mama to 9 week old gsd mix.



## leshiahatch (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello we just rescued a 9 week old German shepherd mix pup yesterday. She was spayed and has her first set of shots. We have her first vet appointment next Tuesday. 

My question is about chew toys. We have 4-5 kong toys from our previous dog, a shar-pei. I cleaned them and stuffed some with treats and some with puppy food but she doesn't seem interested.? Now she loved her little rawhide bone but I don't want her to have that all the time because of the chance of it causing diarrhea. What are some good chew toys that are appropriate for her age. She has lots of play toys but I know not to put those jn the crate. 

She will also be starting puppy obedience school in two weeks. Any tips or advice someone wants to give to a new puppy own would be greatly appreciated.















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

my dogs have always likes ropes, and tennis balls. The rope will come in handy when she starts teething. Make sure your shows get looked away lol Good luck shes a pretty girl


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

She's so cute, good luck!
We like planet dog toys, you can get @ target or target.com for fairly reasonable!


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

What did you put in the kongs? Fezzik couldn't figure it out when I stuffed them with solid treats, but he has mastered the art of licking out peanut butter or canned cheese.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

What a sweetie 

We also started out with peanut butter in the kongs at that age


----------



## leshiahatch (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks tried the peanut butter and she wasn't crazy about it . Though she's doing really well with her nylabones.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl isn't crazy about her Kong toy even when it has doggy cheeze-whiz stuffed inside.

Sometimes she'll chase it if I roll it across the floor (rolls in a circle), but she doesn't seem to have much interest in it.


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

She's way cute. Mine wasn't to crazy about the kong either at that age. Than when she hit about 4, 4.5 month's she was like ohh this thing isn't so bad, and she loves her kong, she's now 7 months


----------



## ankittanna87 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi! Welcome & beautiful girl u have there.. spayed at 9 weeks old? Isn't that too soon? or is it common for rescues to do that to young pups too? 



> Any tips or advice someone wants to give to a new puppy own would be greatly appreciated


U should check out the GSD First time owner's thread.. very good info & u can probably find out EVERYTHING u need to know on this forum.. and there's just SOOO much information! 

PS: Just so u know, I have started praying for the safety of your arms, legs, ankles!!!


----------



## leshiahatch (Jan 7, 2013)

We got her from animal services (humane society) and they do all the pets that young unless there are health issues. 
I have been checking out all those thread and have gotten a lot of info. Also thanks for the prayers can you also pray for my flip flops lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

